# Superfatting...clogged drains?



## lizflowers42 (Mar 9, 2013)

So today when I took a much more relaxing shower than my usual hurry up and get ready during the week shower, I was scrubbing the walls to rid of soap scum (clean shower while showering, my favorite way to clean!). I started to wonder with all the superfatted soaps and lotion bars that I use daily, am I at risk of clogging my drains?

Any long term soapers have this problem with excess oil?


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 9, 2013)

This is a good question. I was talking to my bf's mom the other day and she said that she used to make homemade soap all of the time. She said that she used lard in her recipes and her drains would clog after a period of constant use of her soap. She was also bathing a hubby, herself, and 5 children plus her daycare children! Lol she said she would have buildup in her pipes from the soap residue. I on the other hand have been using homemade soap for 2.5 years and I have never had any issue. The soap I use consists of  Olive Oil, Goat Milk, Organic Shea Butter, Apricot Kernel and Oatmeal. So maybe it chalks up to ingredients, the type of pipes in your home, or just being unlucky. I have no clue and would like to know myself! Btw: I clean my shower the exact same way. Scrubbing the shower while I am in there and then scrubbing my self


----------



## lsg (Mar 9, 2013)

I superfat my soap at 5% and have never had a problem with a clogged shower drain.


----------



## TeriDk (Mar 9, 2013)

Hair is what slows my shower drain.  Never had a problem with the soap and I'm SF at 7%.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 9, 2013)

I've been using real soap for several years as well in conjunction with regular sls shampoo and such. I just really noticed the sheen of the oil in the water as I was showering today. My soap and shampoo bars are at 5% sf.


----------



## Rich23s (Mar 9, 2013)

The great thing about working with lye is you can just put some down the drain


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 9, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> So today when I took a much more relaxing shower than my usual hurry up and get ready during the week shower, I was scrubbing the walls to rid of soap scum (clean shower while showering, my favorite way to clean!). I started to wonder with all the superfatted soaps and lotion bars that I use daily, am I at risk of clogging my drains?
> 
> Any long term soapers have this problem with excess oil?



A least if it clogs you know where to find lye to clean it out :grin:


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 9, 2013)

It's less about the superfat and more about the hardness of the water. Hard water = soap scum = clogged drains. That's especially true if there's also a lot of hair going down the drain. --DeeAnna


----------



## nebetmiw (Mar 10, 2013)

Gads is sucks getting old.  more hair loss more glog drains.


----------



## three_little_fishes (Mar 10, 2013)

Hair is the problem here too. We were buying draino two or three times a month. Now I just make the husband use the lye. For some reason I'm too afraid to use it for drain cleaning.


----------

